# Pelziges Ungeziefer



## maga_graz (4. Nov. 2012)

Hallo!

Sorry, dass ich euch schon wieder mit meinen Nagern quäle, aber ich hatte heut eine Begegnung der besonderen Art.

Einerseits das :evil
 

und Neozoen sinds ja auch... 

*...ABER...*

wer will das nicht herzen?


----------



## Bambus Mami (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Was sind denn das für Pelzkugeln?
Vor allem Dein letztes Foto ist zuckersüß!!!!!!!

Sind die in deinem Weiher im Wald, oder wo hast Du die fotographiert?

Danke für Antwort!
Kristin


----------



## Christine (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Hallo!

Die sind ja süss!

Da möchte man doch glatt nen Teich anlegen, um die Kleinen zu füttern. 
Schade, dass sie letztendlich soviel Schaden anrichten. 
Aber sie meinen es ja nicht böse, sie gehen nur ihrer Natur nach und versuchen zu überleben.


----------



## Joerg (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Servus Martin,
die Bilder von den pelzigen sind ja toll.

Ich hab auch ein paar kleinere, die schon mal Löcher unter die Folie (auch in die Folie) machen.
Unternehme auch nichts außer die Löcher zu flicken. Eine Ortsrandlage hat nicht nur Vorteile.


----------



## maga_graz (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

... war ziemlich überrascht, als ich über die Nutria-Babys gestolpert bin. Direkt an meinem Teich, sie haben sich von mir auch nicht weiter stören lassen. Auch bei nur einem Meter abstand haben sie noch weitergemümmelt, erst Händeklatschen hat sie davon überzeigt, dass sie besser Abstand halten sollten.

Die Viecherln sind übrigens nicht nur süß anzusehn, sondern machen auch putzige Geräusche ... fiep, fiep 

Eine Mutter dazu war nicht zu sehn... die hatte wohl mehr Angst vor mir. Und wieso gibts Anfang November noch kleinen Nachwuchs? 

PS: ein Video hab ich auch gemacht, nur kann ich das wohl hier nicht hochladen


----------



## Joerg (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Martin,
du kannst es gerne auf Youtube oder bei einem anderen Anbieter hochladen und dann verlinken.


----------



## jolantha (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Hallo Martin,
vielleicht gibt es auch gar keine Mama mehr, was machste dann ????


----------



## Bambus Mami (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Adoption????


----------



## maga_graz (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Ich denk schon, dass es eine Mutter dazu gibt. Nach ner Runde um den Teich war die Rasselbande verschwunden. Da wird wohl die Mutter die Gelegenheit genutzt haben, die Kinder "in Sicherheit" zu bringen. Nur solang ich direkt daneben stand, hat sie sich nicht rausgetraut... meine erste Nutriabegegnung (gefühlte 2 sec lang) am Teich hat mir gezeigt, dass Erwachsene durchaus menschenscheu sind 

Hier bewegte Bilder (hoff, es funktioniert )

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/809/ht3wvxcjzmpjxvpjxnuboz.mp4/


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

moin zusammen,
die Biberratte (Nutria) geht schwer zu Schaden, speziell an Deichen und Grabenböschungen, aber auch gern mal an Gartenteichen.
Allein in Niedersachsen wurden in 2011 über 140.000 Exemplare per Fallenjagd von ausgebildeten Bisamjägern gefangen.
Zumindest in D'land sind sie langsam aber sicher zur Plage geworden.
Seit einigen Jahren ist auch hier regelmäßig einen Bisamjäger tätig.


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Hi

Die sind ja putzig. Könnt man wirklich knuddeln.
Wenn du ein Folienteich hast wirs du wohl Probleme bekommen. Ansonsten wird wohl auch die Vegetation sehr bald schwinden. Hab schon mal eine ausgewachsene gesehen (nur weiß) und die hat alles kaputt gemacht. Angst hatte die keine, sie nahm sogar Äpfelreste fast aus der Hand.

Dass sie hier so stark verbreitet sind (oder noch werden) ist leider die Schuld unserer Vorfahren, die alle natürlichen Feinde getötet und erschossen haben. Sozusagen sind wir selbst die Plage und müssen jetzt damit klar kommen. Nicht immer den anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe (unter die Pfoten) schieben ;-)

Grüße Michael


----------



## maga_graz (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Allein in Niedersachsen wurden in 2011 über 140.000 Exemplare per Fallenjagd von ausgebildeten Bisamjägern gefangen.



Ich befürchte, du vermischt da Bisamratte (aus Nordamerika, 2kg) und Nutria (aus Südamerika, 10kg). Meine Pelztiere sind also Meerschweinchen 



> Wenn du ein Folienteich hast wirs du wohl Probleme bekommen. Ansonsten wird wohl auch die Vegetation sehr bald schwinden.


Zumindest das Folienproblem hab ich nicht. Und wohlschmeckende Pflanzen muss ich mit Kaninchengitter schützen, sonst wirds nix. Verhungern werden die Fellbällchen wohl trotzdem nicht... rund um meinen Auwald ist noch mehr Auwald. Nur an die angrenzenden Maisfelder sollten sich die Nutrias wohl nicht wagen... könnt schlecht für sie enden.



> Dass sie hier so stark verbreitet sind (oder noch werden) ist leider die Schuld unserer Vorfahren, die alle natürlichen Feinde getötet und erschossen haben.


... und die Viecher über den Atlantik geholt haben. Gibts hierzulande überhaupt passende Fressfeinde (für erwachsene Nutrias) ?


----------



## Finalein (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Aber niedlich sind sie, man möchte sie gleich knuddeln.
Gruß Finalein, die noch keine Nutrias in Natur gesehen hat


----------



## maga_graz (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

In groß sind sie dann nicht mehr ganz so putzig... 
Wasserfedern mögen sie übrigens auch...


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

also ein ausgewachsenes Nutria dürfte hier zu Lande ausser frei laufenden Hunden keine Feinde mehr haben....


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Hm, der Wolf ist von Region zu Region wieder auf der Bildfläche erschienen. Dachse fressen solche Tierchen sicherlich auch, denn sie fressen auch Kaninchen. Vielleicht ist ein ausgewachsener Nutria für ihn aber auch zu viel des Guten...
Denke eine ernsthafte Eindämmung erfolgt fast nur über die Jungtiere

Grüße Michael


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> also ein ausgewachsenes Nutria dürfte hier zu Lande ausser frei laufenden Hunden keine Feinde mehr haben....



Hi,

naja, in Brandenburg gibts ja wieder Wölfe, und Luchse werden so ne "Riesenratte" wohl auch nicht links liegen lassen

MfG Frank


----------



## maga_graz (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

... hier gibts wohl nur zweibeinige Feinde für die Nutrias. Luchse, Bären (vielleicht noch immer) und vor einigen Monaten ein durchziehender Wolf sind nur in der Obersteiermark zu finden. Nachbars Dachs (zumindest gibts dort nen Riesenbau) scheint mir zu klein. Und Otter... na besser nicht.

Da Nutrias jedoch __ Rohrkolben und Mais nur bedingt unterscheiden können und direkt vor meinem Wald die Maisflächen losgehen, werden sie sich wohl kaum ins Unendliche vermehren können.


----------



## Bebel (20. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Pelziges Ungeziefer*

Hi

Wirklich süß Deine Kleinen, denen würde ich auch die eine oder andere Pflanze gönnen, aber mein Vierbeiner hätte sicher etwas dagegen.

LG Bebel


----------

